# Weirj55's 2022 Lawn Journal



## weirj55 (Apr 13, 2020)

3.16.2022 - First warm day of the season. Snow is rapidly melting and I can see that my stripes from last fall are still present in the lawn. In the front at least. I haven't checked yet in the backyard.

2020 - First lawn care task was dethatching on March 26th. First mow March 28th.

2021 - First lawn care task was March 13th, Brush Cartridge to sweep yard for debris. First Mow April 3rd.

2022 - We will see. There is more snow in the forecast later this week, but temps near 50F for the foreseeable future. Let's GO!!!

https://www.instagram.com/p/CbLD5Sru_hf/


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

That's about how mine is looking right now! What kind of snow are you expecting? It is starting to look like we are in the clear here.


----------



## weirj55 (Apr 13, 2020)

We are expecting about 3 to 5 here tonight through Sat morning @Grizzly Adam. Hoping it rains and not snows or snows and then rains so the snow melts quickly!

Two sunny, warmer days had some of my yard greening up already, unexpectedly. I know even if we get some of the white stuff it will not be long before the lawn care season will begin.


----------



## weirj55 (Apr 13, 2020)

Woke up to a lightly snow-covered lawn Saturday morning. It was gone before noon. We did have quite a bit of rain. Add that to the already moist ground from the recent snowmelt... things are sloppy out there. I was able to pick up the larger debris around the yard, sticks, pine cones, etc., and I hope to be able to sweep up the rest of the smaller debris in the coming days. Then again, there is more rain in the forecast this week... we'll see.

Plans for this Spring:

Allett Liberty 43 with the brush cartridge to sweep up debris

Evaluate Poa Triv - I have a few larger areas. Do I want to remove it now or just deal with it and do a larger scale reno down the road?

If leaving Poa Triv, I will apply Prodiamine PreM as soon as temps warrant.

If digging up Poa, I will apply Prodiamine to areas not being dug up and seed other areas using Tenacity for PreM.

I may also invest in a ProPlugger or similar device.

I am ordering some plants that will also mean modifications to the lawn. I have my eye on a Snowball Bush of some variety and some Dahlias - we lost our beloved dog, Chloe, this winter and want to plant some white poof ball plants to memorialize her. I'm game to any other recommendations you all may have for plants that fit the white poof ball descriptive.

And lastly, mow! Lucky 113, the number of mows last season. Stay tuned to see when it starts and how many I get in this year!


----------



## weirj55 (Apr 13, 2020)

Mow #1. 2022 mowing season began today, although I am certain I didn't really need to mow. The forecast is calling for three straight days of rain. I brushed the lawn first to pick up any loose debris from the winter plowing and to pick up small sticks, etc. from the lawn to protect the reel.

There were a few spots that were ready to be trimmed, but many parts of my lawn are still dormant. It sure did feel good to get back out there and do some yard work. Next up will likely be some dethatching with the SunJoe, a clean-up pass with the brush on the Allett Libery 43 and swapping over to the reel for a little tighter mow, maybe .75" or less.

I measured my soil temps yesterday and range from 39 on the north side of the house to 48 in other areas. So after the rain goes through, I hope for some cooperative weather to do the manual labor. Then I will be taking core samples, putting down Prodiamine and praying for warmer, sunnier days.

https://www.instagram.com/p/CcQxq2DukQA/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link


----------



## weirj55 (Apr 13, 2020)

We skipped right over spring in WI and went straight to summer. It has been near 90F three days this week after highs last week were in the low 50s. The grass growth is strong. I could have mowed every day this week. Last year on May 13th I had 20 mows in. This year, I am standing at 6, with three of them coming in the last 6 days.

I have a large spot that I need to reseed. The downspout broke over the winter and was frozen to the ground so I left it until I was able to swap it out for a new one. That was an area that I did a fall reno on and I am guessing the excess winter rain and freeze cycle, combined with the broken down spout washed away much of my new seedlings. Booo!

Tomorrow, after my son's soccer game, I plan to scarify, seed and topdress that area along with some other thin spots. Going to do a Tenacity treatment on the whole yard while I am at it. I have been seeing a few different weeds sprouting up despite my Prodiamine application. I know Prodiamine doesn't cover all weeds.

I have a lot of Poa Triv in the yard, disappointing, but assuming much of it came with my top-dressing soil from last fall. I am planning to manage it for the time being and maybe down the road I will do a kill-off and reno again.

Overall I am pretty happy with the fall reno, the SS9000 just stripes so hard! Even at less than .75". Keep on keeping on!

https://www.instagram.com/p/CdgkW13OBhR/


----------



## Wile (Sep 17, 2020)

Phenomenal!


----------



## weirj55 (Apr 13, 2020)

Mow #10. Number of mows are still way down due to the slow start, but I am now mowing about every other day. I reseeded a few thin/bare areas from the previous post on May 14th, I started seeing little grass babies 8 days after planting. I did a full lawn Tenacity spray as I was seeing some weed pressure that my Prodiamine did not prevent. I scaryfied the areas I was replanting to hopefully break up any Prodiamine layer that may have gotten into those areas, though I did try to not spray those areas when I was applying Prodiamine.

Today will be mow #11. I just ordered back lapping compound. I have noticed that my blades, despite cutting paper are not cutting grass the way I am used to. So I thought I would try a backlap. It likely is time for a regrind, but I wanted to try this first. The lawn overall is looking pretty awful, but I know it is the bleaching from the Tenacity. That will be going away soon. Time to start pushing N. I have three bottles of Simple Lawn Solutions product to get me going this spring/early summer, but I have used up all my dissolvable crystal Peters products that I used most of last season and early this season. Looking to experiment with some different products to see what I like.

Here is hoping to all of you are out there enjoying your lawns!

https://www.instagram.com/p/Cd3ziqduaiP/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Any updates?


----------

